# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Hoi, ik ben Anja

## Anja147

Tja, dat is dus wie ik ben, he!

----------


## Raimun

> Tja, dat is dus wie ik ben, he!


Inderdaad  :Smile:

----------


## Flogiston

Een collega zou hebben gezegd: je _bent_ geen Anja, je _heet_ Anja!

Ik moet toegeven dat hij gelijk had met deze stelling.

[b] [b/]

----------


## Leontien

Hallo Anja, welkom op Nationaal Gezondheids Forum!

Tot ziens op het forum en een fijne dag gewenst.

Groetjes, Leontien

----------


## derpman2

hoi

----------


## Raimun

> Een collega zou hebben gezegd: je _bent_ geen Anja, je _heet_ Anja!
> 
> Ik moet toegeven dat hij gelijk had met deze stelling.
> 
> [b] [b/]


Hoi Flogiston....
jouw collega heeft niet helemaal gelijk in zijn stelling !! 

Haar naam zal dan Anja zijn veronderstel ik ,bijgevolg _heet_  ze inderdaad Anja !! 
Maar : zij* IS* ook Anja , zoals jij Flogiston *BENT* , dit is persoons gebonden !! 
(( Ik ga in deze van de veronderstelling uit dat dit jullie voornamen zijn !! )) 

In haar introductie : ""[I] tja , dat is dus wie ik ben ""...gaat het over de persoon " Anja " 
daarin heeft zij volkomen gelijk !! 

Wij hebben allemaal 'n naam , waardoor anderen weten ... ha! dat is Anja ...
Doch bij kennissen , vrienden , familie ...weet je dan ook *wie* achter die naam schuil gaat ,
hoe die mens als " persoon " is ..karakter..vaardigheden..goede of minder goede eigenschappen ..enz....
en dan "* ben* " je inderdaad ......Anja..Flogiston..raimun...enz..

----------

